# Kimpro Finish



## Wandering Man

Anybody know about this stuff? Is it worth the extra $250 to avoid rust? Does it go on any Kimber product, or does it only cover one kind of surface?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

U wanna pay $250 to add it to an existing 1911?


----------



## Wandering Man

Or a new one. Don't know enough about it yet to know what it is or what the options are.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I was just wondering if U had a gun already that U wanted refinished, or if U were buying a new gun and was gonna buy 1 w/ the finish.

I don't think it is that durable - for an extra $250 - I'd go w/ NP3 or Black T.

But, 1 word of advice... I didn't mention hard chrome on purpose - as much as I love my hard chromed slide on my P99s, I would ONLY get slides hard chromed. I would never hard chrome a complete 1911 again - not after the nightmare I had with a $1200 TRP earlier this year. It got screwed up.

Now, that experience taught me a lesson - One that I admit I only *partially* learned. The lesson is: Be satisfied w/ what ya got.

I will admit - I had my last P99 hard chromed, even after my neg experience... But, once again - it was just the slide, and the tolerances are not as tight as they are on a 1911. After that experience with that TRP - I would have to say - unless ya just have NO finish on your 1911, I would recommend against refinishing one. Buy a new one w/ the finish U want - one that is durable. But, U will never see me refinishing any 1911 I may buy in the future...


----------



## Wandering Man

I am now taking a strong look at the Kimber Pro CDP II. Someone mentioned this as an option, if I was worried about rust. I think I'd rather rely on oil and elbow grease.

WM


----------



## Baldy

I think you should get it the way you want it, and 20 or 30yrs from now you can get it redone if you wish. When I buy new I don't worry about grips or some little thing, but the finish I do. Good Luck.


----------



## RONNIE J

*Finish*

on the CDP PRO II holds up well the way it comes, no need to add the extra bucks--

Ron


----------



## Wandering Man

Baldy said:


> I think you should get it the way you want it, and 20 or 30yrs from now you can get it redone if you wish. When I buy new I don't worry about grips or some little thing, but the finish I do. Good Luck.





RONNIE J said:


> on the CDP PRO II holds up well the way it comes, no need to add the extra bucks--
> 
> Ron


Thanks. What I wanted to hear.

:smt071

WM


----------



## Chieftain

One of my 7 1911's is the Kimber Warrior.

It comes with the fancy finish. It also doesn't wear well. I don't mind, as I think holster wear give's a weapon 'character'. You should see the SIG 228 I wore/carried for over 10 years. It has a ton of 'character'.

anyway,

the Warrior has a lot of 'character' too. I have only had it about a year and a half. (It was one of the original run which used the real Novak rear sight)

Now it don't rain much out here in Arizona like it does back home in Florida. But, Sat night 9/2 it rained during a Night shoot/training session. Very wet.

The only thing that showed any rust at all was the Novak sight. Some have suggested that the Kimber finish is some what like the Glock finish in that just because you see metal doesn't mean it ain't still finished. (it's in the metal not the color).

I don't know, but in the time I have used/worn the weapon I have had no problems with it. I have relegated the Warrior to HD duties with the SureFire X-200A attached most of the time. I now CCW with a series one Gold Combat Stainless Kimber. The Colts are still waiting the Gunsmith 'knife'.

Another option is to keep your weapon clean.

Fred

Semper Fi


----------



## Wandering Man

Chieftain said:


> Another option is to keep your weapon clean.
> 
> Fred
> 
> Semper Fi


I think that's the best advice for any gun.



Thanks.

And by the way, Welcome to the forum. Great bunch of people here.

WM


----------



## ttomp

I'd go np3.


----------

